# Suggestions for 9 hour layover



## WinniWoman (Aug 9, 2011)

For our trip to Scotland next summer, we will have an 9 hour span of time from when we arrive in Edinburgh at 7:30 am to when we can check -into the resort in Fife, about an hour and 15 minute ride from the airport. We will be renting a car, but will probably be very tired from the overnight flight. Never been abroad - 1st tiime. We will naturally have our luggage with us. Is there something/somewhere we can go that will not be too strenuous/stressful until we can drive to Fife? What can we do with our luggage?


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 9, 2011)

How I handle this personally is I drive first.  When you first wake up off the plane and negotiate getting out of the airport you have some energy and you have all the morning queues (eat breakfast, watch the sunrise) to be awake. Then if you turn into a slug later at least you don't have to drive.

Many people find that the first 48 hrs in a different timezone aren't actually difficult, it's the next 72 that get you (so athletes, for example, either fly in right before a week before an event).  You probably won't be suffering much that first day even later.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 9, 2011)

Edinburgh is a fantastic city to visit, one of the highlights of Scotland.  Even if you visit Edinburgh Castle and the surrounding streets it will be a few hours well worth spent.  If you're into history and old buildings then you'll be in your element.  Edinburgh airport is very small and you'll be in and out in no time.  Before you know it you'll be in the centre of Edinburgh and the time is yours to do as you wish.  The centre is not a huge place so an organised bus tour or a taxi ride direct to the historic centre is well within the time constraints that you have.  Have a look at the Edinburgh tourist information website, choose what you want to see and no doubt that you will have time to fit it in before leaving for Fife.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought of that, But what about our luggage? We can't walk around with it. (We will be renting a car to get to the resort, but I heard that driving in Edinburgh is a nightmare! And, we have never been to Europe and are not used to the driving, etc.)


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm assuming that you'll be renting your car from the airport.  If so, leave your car where it is, put the luggage in the boot and catch the 'Park & Ride' bus from the airport into Edinburgh city centre.

The park and ride is called Ingliston and two buses, 48 and X48 run every ten minutes to the city centre.

Your luggage is likely to be safe as the car is within the airport compound and covered by CCTV.  Opportunistic thieves are more likely to be around the local housing estates as they don't like to stray too far from home.

Driving will be fine.  I presume that you'll be taking the Forth Road Bridge route which will take you onto the motorway and then some of the major A roads.  These will be the easiest roads to deal with initially as they're not small or winding.  I always find when I drive in Europe that it's best to get onto a motorway as soon as possible as you can get used to the car easier.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok. Thanks! That sounds like a good plan. I didn't know you could just leave your rental car where it is parked at the airport. That will make things a whole lot easier! We can have breakfast and maybe see the castle and a few things - lunch and then back to the airport for the car and our trip to the resort. Hopefully we can get some sleep on the plane and have the energy for everything! If not, we might have to get a hotel room instead and sleep for the 9 hours! LOL!

PS What is CCTV? I that a security camera?


----------



## radmoo (Aug 10, 2011)

The flight from NY/NJ to Scotland is relatively painless so it would be a darned shame to spend a day sleeping in a hotel room when you could be out and about.  It sounds as if you will be staying at a resort so there will be plenty of time for relaxing. 

As for driving, it sounds to me that you are a tad nervous about your first trip abroad.  And I can tell you that driving overseas can be challenging.  I've done it, even done it in Ireland which I'm guessing is similar to Scotland and managed because I've been living in New England for 30 years and am used to chaos on the roads.  I would totally recommend an automatic vehicle in lieu of manual transmission.  You'll have all you can do to get used to driving on the left while seated on the right.  

Have fun and just let things come your way - it's part of the adventure of foreign travel.  If your goal is to have it all be easy, I'd stick to cruising or Disney resorts


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 10, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> PS What is CCTV? I that a security camera?



Yes, closed circuit television.  Security cameras.  Britain is flooded with them but their use in identifying trouble and solving crimes are invaluable.  Many of the rioters in the UK at the moment are going to be identified by the CCTV footage capturing them in the act.


----------



## Cotswolder (Aug 10, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> PS What is CCTV? I that a security camera?



CCTV = Closed Circuit Television - Yes, It is what we call security cameras


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2011)

*Right, radmoo!*



radmoo said:


> The flight from NY/NJ to Scotland is relatively painless so it would be a darned shame to spend a day sleeping in a hotel room when you could be out and about.  It sounds as if you will be staying at a resort so there will be plenty of time for relaxing.
> 
> As for driving, it sounds to me that you are a tad nervous about your first trip abroad.  And I can tell you that driving overseas can be challenging.  I've done it, even done it in Ireland which I'm guessing is similar to Scotland and managed because I've been living in New England for 30 years and am used to chaos on the roads.  I would totally recommend an automatic vehicle in lieu of manual transmission.  You'll have all you can do to get used to driving on the left while seated on the right.
> 
> Have fun and just let things come your way - it's part of the adventure of foreign travel.  If your goal is to have it all be easy, I'd stick to cruising or Disney resorts



Yes - very nervous about 1st trip abroad! Mainly due to the driving thing! But, up for the challenge!  I just had told hubby this morning that I will get us an automatic rental - they do have them- otherwise the 2 of us will be bickering the whole time! As it is, we argue in the car while driving in the states! I am the navigator! He's the driver who never asks for directions - typical!

PS I HATE cruising and as for Disney - been there, done that!!!:rofl:


----------



## Conan (Aug 10, 2011)

Personally I would tough it out and drive to the resort immediately.  If the room isn't ready, you can semi-doze in the lobby or restaurant/bar if there is one.  Staying awake until bedtime on your arrival day is the best way to adjust.

Driving on the left is a challenge.  Remember when you first learned to drive, fear of oncoming traffic made you drive so far right (in the US) you drove through all the roadside trash on the far right?  driving on the left, you need to fight the urge to drive too near the left-side curb (kerb).  And of course it's the left turns that go into the near lane and the right turns that cross oncoming traffic and go into the far lane.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2011)

I am not familiar with the route you will be taking between Edinburgh and your resort, but there may be some good intermediate stops. We found several castles, engineering marvels (Falkirk Wheel), Battlegrounds, The Royal Yacht Brittania is just outside Edinburgh, another direction is Roslyn Chapel (of  da Vinci Code fame), so there is a lot to do enroute to your resort. And that isn't counting distilleries, and learning the vagaries of roundabouts! (always go to the center lane then allow yourself a full revolution to figure out which road you want to exit onto)

Remember, this is an adventure, and no matter how many trips abroad you will take in your lifetimes, your first will be memorable.

Jim Ricks


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2011)

Yikes! Conan! You're scaring me!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Good ideas. I think we will maybe want to take a bus to see Edinburgh Castle at least while we are there and some other things if we have the energy. Then, we will not have to drive back during the week to see them and deal with the city traffic. 

Or, as you suggest, stop at places on the way up. 

Or, as Conan said, just drive to the resort and use the facilities until the villa is ready. They said we could do that.

Will have to think about all these helpful tips and in the end see how we feel when we are there. Thanks so much everyone for your input. Very helpful!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2011)

I just looked at where you are going (Fife). It's really very close to Edenburgh. 1 1/4 hours will include getting the car and finding the motorway. Just a skosh the other side of the Firth of Forth where the Brittania is moored on display. I will second Edinburgh Castle to spend 3-4 hours. It's wonderful- especially the Crown Jewels! They were very accommodating when we took DW's (then) 88 y.o. dad- Handicap van to the top, private elevator to the Crown Jewels, ramps over all the steps. 

Scotland is a Happy Place for us. We threw a dart, it hit Scotland and we got married there. At a castle grounds with a piper. I wore a kilt & DW wore pants. (might have been more to it than that, but you get the idea)

Have fun. It's pronounced 'eddinburra' and Scotch is pronounced 'Whisky', Measure for a kilt over his belly button- not 'pants waist'. Just thought you'd like to know. 

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 11, 2011)

One thing about being in Edinburgh, if you are out and about around noon and you are feeling drowsy, the noon gun will wake you up.  

(Its a canon fired from the castle at exactly 1300.)

Why it is known as the noon gun escapes me now unless I am confused and it is really called the one o'clock gun. There are a lot of noon guns around the world fired as a reminder of the old days when it was a signal to ships so they could set the ship's clock.

Cheers


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 11, 2011)

*KIlts!*



Passepartout said:


> I just looked at where you are going (Fife). It's really very close to Edenburgh. 1 1/4 hours will include getting the car and finding the motorway. Just a skosh the other side of the Firth of Forth where the Brittania is moored on display. I will second Edinburgh Castle to spend 3-4 hours. It's wonderful- especially the Crown Jewels! They were very accommodating when we took DW's (then) 88 y.o. dad- Handicap van to the top, private elevator to the Crown Jewels, ramps over all the steps.
> 
> Scotland is a Happy Place for us. We threw a dart, it hit Scotland and we got married there. At a castle grounds with a piper. I wore a kilt & DW wore pants. (might have been more to it than that, but you get the idea)
> 
> ...



I have a thing about men in kilts! Love it! But I don't think my hubby will go for it! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 11, 2011)

Conan said:


> Driving on the left is a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simoncc (Aug 12, 2011)

As an alternative to spending a few hours in Edinburgh on the day you arrive have you considered making a full day of it during your stay? You can get the train from Kirkaldy which is about half an hour from Kilconquhar.

We tend to do this most times that we stay at the resort and is a much less stressful way of getting in and out of Edinburgh - as well as allowing you to travel over the original, iconic Forth bridge as well as the more modern road bridge. There is a large free car park at Kirkcaldy station.

If visiting Edinburgh later on is an option then I would agree with the suggestion to travel up to the resort straight away and relax as you recover from the flight. If the weather is good you can do a lot worse than have a lazy lunch at the Ship Inn in nearby Elie overlooking the bay.


----------



## Conan (Aug 12, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Granted driving an automatic would be easier but even with a manual it doesn't take long at all to get used to. It will be a more jerkier ride than usual but that's about it. The pedals are in the same place along with the wipers, lights etc.


 
I agree that if you're comfortable driving standard at home, driving standard in the UK is no more difficult. Your feet do the same thing, and although the left hand does the shifting the pattern is the same and I didn't have any sense that I was using a "wrong" hand.

So standard or automatic, the challenge of driving on the left is the same. Maybe it's just me, but I found it a constant mental effort to hold to the middle of the lane I was in, and when turning likewise to land in the middle of the proper lane I was heading into. I guarantee you'll bump the front left tire (tyre) into the curb (kerb) more than once.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 12, 2011)

Based on our experience, I'd vote to drive to the resort upon arrival, while you're still ahead of the worst jet lag symptoms.  For someone new to driving on the "wrong" side of the road, it takes lots of concentration for the first experiences. So doing it earlier, instead of when you're more tired after several hours of sightseeing would be our preference.

Edinburgh's a great city with lots to see.  Since you're so close, it makes a perfect day trip to spend enough time to really tour it.  We did enjoy the double decker tour hop on hop off tour bus as a good way to see the whole city layout without having to drive it.  If I were staying in Edinburgh, I'd do that on my arrival day.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 12, 2011)

You'll find the rear view mirror is in the "wrong" place.  That was my biggest problem.  Remember that the middle line is on the driver's side, just like it is in the US.  That helped me to stay on the correct side of the road after making a turn.

Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! You have no idea how helpful this all is to a "nervous Nelly" like me!


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 24, 2011)

Driving in some parts of Scotland can be challenging because of the roundabouts.  You have to remember to turn into the correct lane based on where you are exiting, and also remember that the "correct lane" is on the opposite side.  I was not a fan of Scotland driving, but if you take it slow you should be fine.  I would go to the hotel first as well and get some rest.


----------

